# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Mago para Sevilla

## elgranmini

Hola necesito precio urgente para sevilla dias 23 o 24 enero del 2011
para un cumpleaños de un niño de 7 años

mandarme detalle y precio por mesage privado

Un saludo

----------

